# what gives a super hypo tangerine



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

what gives a super hypo tangerine? do u need like a supr hypo and a tangerine to make it? lol i have no idea lol :blush:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Super hypo is a 'better' form of a hypo, usually bred from a Hypo x Hypo mating, with the lack of black pigment the orange and yellow colours show through more and you can start to get tangerine super hypos, tangerine super hypo carrot tails, tangerine super hypo carrot tail baldies(no pigment on head).

Then if you line breed you can end up with tangerines like day glo lizards.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

if i start with a super hypo and get a tangerine and breed em will i get super hypo tangerines or will i need to breed the offspring with a super hypo? lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Super hypos are homozygous for the hypo gene. If you start with a superhypo that isn't already tangerine in colour (and there aren't many of those) and a tangerine, you'd expect hypos who have enhanced yellow/orange colouring in the first generation.

If you keep the best tangerine hypos and breed them together, you'll get some super hypo tangs in the next generation.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

and starting out with a hypo and breeding it with a tangerine and then another hypo wouldnt work either. would it? lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It would - breed a hypo to a tangerine and you'll get some hypos who are more tangerine - breed the best of those together and you'd expect some super hypo tangs eventually.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

so either way id need to breed the offspring with a hypo or a super hypo.
which 1 would u recommend, starting with a super hypo and a tang or a hypo and a tang?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To be honest, given that super hypo tangerines are pretty cheap to begin with ... I'd start with the best super hypo tangerine pair you can afford.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

how much can i expect to for them ea?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Anything from £35 for a moderately nice baby to £100+ for a super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy (no spots anywhere and orange as far as the eye can see).


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

cool. super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy would be a super hypo tang x a carrot tail wouldnt it lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nope, it's not that simple. 

Far as I can tell, the way you get superhypo tangerine carrottail baldies is to take the two best super hypo tangerines you can find, with the most orange on the tail you can find, and breed them.

Keep the best babies - the ones with little or no head spotting, and with the most orange on the tails - and breed them together.

Keep the best babies - the ones with no head spotting and with the most orange on the tails - and breed them together.

Rinse and repeat as needed.

Basically it's NEVER as easy as "breed this to that and you'll get your results in the next generation" unless you've picked genes that work that way. Tangerine and Carrottail especially don't - they're produced by generations of selectively breeding the best to the best.


----------

